# Wo krige ich das Pergament für Schiftgelerter? und was ist dieses diffinieren?



## Garrr (5. September 2008)

Ich hätte gerne eine eindutige antwort,
und was ist diffinieren *lieb guck*


----------



## Earthhorn (5. September 2008)

dechiffrieren wenn schon -.-*
habs zwar selber auch noch nich getestet wird aber wahrscheinlich bücher geben (rnd drops) die *verschlüsselt sind*. wie ne schließkassette halt nur mit rezepten / büchern


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. September 2008)

Soweit ich weiss ist  dechiffrieren das selbe wie entzaubern und man rollen (rolle der ausdauer, usw) wieder in den urzustand zurück setzen. (tinte)

Pergament weiss ich auch nicht aber ich denke man wird es kaufen können...
ich denke nicht das wir das auch noch herstellen müssen ^^

LG Paci


----------



## azizi (5. September 2008)

hmm wäre denkbar dass man das pergament einfach aus stoffen herstellen kann, angefangen von leinen bis dann zu froststoff(?) dann bräuchte man nicht nur kräuter sondern auch den stoff zu dem jeweiligen skill^^
oder wie schon gesagt man kann es kaufen gehne, die alchis stellen schließlich ihre flaschen auch nich selber her


----------



## Garrr (5. September 2008)

toll.. das sind vermutungen... ..  HALLO IHR DA DRAUSEN PLS FEED BACK!


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

azizi schrieb:


> hmm wäre denkbar dass man das pergament einfach aus stoffen herstellen kann, angefangen von leinen bis dann zu froststoff(?) dann bräuchte man nicht nur kräuter sondern auch den stoff zu dem jeweiligen skill^^
> oder wie schon gesagt man kann es kaufen gehne, die alchis stellen schließlich ihre flaschen auch nich selber her


Pergament oder Papier aus Stoff ???   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Junge hast du in der Schule überhaupt mal aufgepasst?


----------



## nalcarya (5. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/guides/3284

Über die Sache mit dem SToff konnte auch ich herzlich lachen :*


----------



## Monestir (5. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> toll.. das sind vermutungen... ..  HALLO IHR DA DRAUSEN PLS FEED BACK!



Was genau erwartest Du? Dass hier ein Blizz Programmierer reinschneit und Dir sagt "So und so siehts aus" ??? Klar können hier wie immer nur Vermutungen angestellt werden. 

BTT: könnte mir vorstellen, dass man das low lvl papier noch kaufen kann (Es sei denn man wird gleichzeitig Holzfäller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das Pergament später aus Leder oder Bälgern herstellen kann. Abwarten.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. September 2008)

können die ingis da nicht auch irgendwas herstellen hab ich dunkel in erinnerung....


----------



## Garrr (7. September 2008)

Meint ihr 20stacks von jeder obst und gemüse sorte reichen auf mein Realm?= ink, Twink mit Kürchner/Kräuterkunde?


----------



## Flatrian (7. September 2008)

Das Papier kann man von den Lehrern kaufen. Die Lehrer sind ab Startgebiet Nordend zu finden.

Bin auch "schon" auf Skill 132 xD Sind aber noch ganz schön viel am drehen bei diesem Beruf . Naja... Beta halt...


----------



## Shenti07 (8. September 2008)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Das Papier kann man von den Lehrern kaufen. Die Lehrer sind ab Startgebiet Nordend zu finden.
> 
> Bin auch "schon" auf Skill 132 xD Sind aber noch ganz schön viel am drehen bei diesem Beruf . Naja... Beta halt...




was brauch man Skill 132??? zum skillen in zahlen wens geht


----------



## Norti (8. September 2008)

Schriftgelerter ist recht simpel.
Du brauchst nicht von jeder Kräuterart 100 stacks oder so, es reicht wenn du von jedem "pflückrang" eine zu hauf hast .

Ein Beispiel: für die ersten 50-100 Skillpunkte in Inschriftenkunde brauchst du nur Friedensblumme(oder Silberblatt, oder Erdwurzel)
Dann geht es weiter mit Wildorn, Blindkraut, Flitzdistel oder Maguskönigskraut, usw.
Die musst du immer zu 5 Stück Mahlen und daraus entstehen Pigmente die du für verschiedenen Tinten rauchst.
Diese Tinten werden zusammen mit den Pergament zu Schriftrollen, Glyphen, Schildhand oder auch Schulterverzauberungen umgewandelt.(die beiden letzteren sind nur für den Schriftengelehrten only).
Wobei auch seltene (grüne) sachen rauskommen die du für besondere Tinten benötigst, die z.B. für das Kartenset gebraucht werden, welches der Gelehrte sich herstellen kann.
Das Pergament bekommst du dann auch beim Handwerkswarenhändler oder Inschriftenbedarfs- Händler.
Genauso wie das Schreibzeug was du zum praktizieren des Berufs benötigst.(Kostet auf der Beta gerade mal 30 Kupferlinge)
Es gibt 4 verschiedene Pergamentsorten.

Ein recht simpler Beruf der nur vom Kräutern abhängig ist(bis jetzt). 

LG

Norti


P.S.: Am anfang reichen 20-40 Stacks..später wirst du mehr brauchen.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (8. September 2008)

oh gott habe als erstes gelesen man brauch so 100 stacks und ich dachte WTF....

aber naja dann gehts ja ^^

aber ein lehrer wird denk ich mal auch in OG oder so stehen weil soll ja noch vor WOTLK kommen ^^

Greetz Paci


----------



## Ultimegolem (8. September 2008)

Norti schrieb:


> P.S.: Am anfang reichen 20-40 Stacks..später wirst du mehr brauchen.



DaNKe!! genau das wollte ich Hören sprich ich werde mit jeder Kräuter gruppe 150 Mehr Farmen ich dneke Ich fange so bei 500 an und steigere mich dann nach 650 -800 usw =)


----------



## azizi (9. September 2008)

20-40 stacks pro kräutergruppe oder 20 bis 40 stacks ppro einzelnes kraut? 
( sry vlt ne dämliche frage aber ich will mir dann doch sicher sein^^)


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. September 2008)

also ich denke das is ne krasse dimension wenn man von jedem kraut 20 stacks sammeln müsse...
wer soll das alles lagern?

also ich denke 20-40 stacks pro Gruppe


----------



## azizi (9. September 2008)

man weiß ja nie was in blizz vorgeht  also frag ich lieber nach ^^


----------



## Slit of Arthas (11. September 2008)

Den Guide find ich ganz gut:
http://www.wow-professions.com/wowguides/w...tion-guide.html

Da steht ja z.B "50 Alabaster-Giving Herbs". Ist damit dann gemeint, dass man 50 Alabaster Pigmente braucht oder dass man 50 Kräuter braucht, die gemalen zu Alabaster Pigmenten werden (50 : 5 = 25 stacks zu mahlen, was dann ungefähr 60-70 Pigmente ergeben sollte). Aufgrund dessen was Norti gesagt hat und was in dem Guide beschrieben ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass damit die Pflanzen gemeint sind. 50 Alabaster-giving Herbs würde also heißen: 25 5er Packs Peacebloom / Silverleaf / Earthroot / Bloodthistle / Mageroyal.

Ich hoff ich hab das richtig verstanden, ansonsten wärs doch etwas arg viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## mastervampy (11. September 2008)

Also ich hab das so verstanden man brauch für die erste Stufe z.b. 50 Alabaste-Pigmente.
Pro Mahlung(5 Pflanzen) bekommt man 2-3 (2,5) Pigmente. Also braucht man für 50 A.-Pigmente
20x5er Stacks Pflanzen. Das ergibt 100 Pflanzen = 5 Stacks(20stk).

Also Kurzrechung, sofern das stimmt, wäre dann einfach eine komaverschiebung.
D.h. 50 Pigmente=5,0 stacks.


----------



## I-mag (8. Oktober 2008)

kann jetzt shcon wer sagen wie es mit dem Dechiffrieren aussieht? Wird es das geben?


----------



## Cover (17. Oktober 2008)

aufm live server, mit'm patch 3.0.2 gibts es noch nicht - wirds wahrscheinlich nie geben


----------

